
Use malcolmx to check for domain names from the command line - minhajuddin
http://minhajuddin.com/2010/12/25/use-malcolmx-to-search-for-domain-names-from-the-command-line/
======
jawngee
Great tool, unfortunate name. Very unfortunate.

~~~
gojomo
And coming soon...

mlkjr - referrer analysis and backlink checker

cesarchavez - robots.txt validator

trickydicknixon - duplicate URL analysis and advice

Because what better way to honor historical figures than associate them with
mundane, unrelated webmaster tools?

~~~
minhajuddin
Well, I am _trying_ to make the name known to people who don't know him. It
doesn't matter if it's an ordinary tool, Even if _1_ guy finds out about
MalcolmX through this tool, I'll be a happy man.

------
acangiano
Name aside, this is generally cool. Instant Domain Search however is not
reliable. Example: successblogger.com shows up as available, when it's not.

~~~
acangiano
I should mention that they explain why this is the case:
<http://instantdomainsearch.com/faq/#falsepositive>

------
jluxenberg
What's wrong w/ whois(1)?

~~~
semanticist
Parsing the output of whois is tedious, especially if you're using more
registrars than just .com/net/org. Every ccTLD spits out something different.

I've been wanting a tool to automate parsing them for ages - but sadly this
isn't it, since it only just com/net/org. Maybe I'll have to write something
that parses whois myself!

------
trustfundbaby
Love that name.

